# Dog constantly licking my other dog HELP!!



## laurenbeautyroom

Hi

My eldest dog has started constantly licking my other dog. They are both labradors and are 1 and six months. This has just started in the past 36 hours. They would sometimes do this infrequently but for the last 36 hours the eldest of them is just licking him constantly even chasing him to lick him as the little one is trying to get away. He doesn't have any wounds or cuts. He just will not leave him alone and this is unusual behaviour for them. Does anyone have any experience of this??

Thanks
Lauren


----------



## Fleur

When we got Lilly Zipper was 1yr and she was 8 wks. Zipper licked her constantly and mad her skin raw, he was constantly cleaning her - think he thought he was her mum. (he even kept trying to scruff her and carry her around)
Every time he started to lick her we interupted with a touch or a sound and gave him something better to do. It was tricky as we needed to be consistent and watch them all the time so we could interupt but after a few days he settled down and stopped.


----------



## shortbackandsides

he hasnt laid in any food or chocolate has he??


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

it also could be hormones, lady won't get her nose out of Poppy's ass at the mo, she's 5 months and Poppy's 1, lady has just started doing this and I just put it down to her hormones kickingin, I expect she will come into season a lot earler than Poppy did.!


----------



## staflove

Ehwn my 2 go out and ifthey get wet Kye hates is paws been wet and licks them like mad and he licks tess if she is wet, sometimes they can be laying together and he licks her for nothing i dont no why but she dose not mind


----------



## candysmum

...........................


----------



## scosha37

my male Chihuahua always licks my youngest chihuahua her eyes her ears and she loves it he has done this from the day we got her and she pushes her self into him for him to do it...:001_smile:


----------



## Parkers Mom

The original person had a legitimate question, then all you just had to pitch in with your stupid stories about your own pets that no one cares about.


----------



## Guest

It may be that there is a weepy eye, a smell of bacteria, it may be soothing, or affectionate. Some dogs have behaved like that, smelling cancer, in humans.

The reason people have told about their own dogs, is to show it may be nothing to worry about, and is not THAT unusual. It might be worth checking the area for warmth, lumps, a weeping spot, etc.

This isn't a veterinary advice forum, so the OP has to know they aren't going to get an authoritative answer, besides, no vet would give a black and white answer, on a chat site, and would probably advise seeing a vet, if it seems to go on. Either dog MAY have a problem.

You can't give an authoritative diagnosis in a chat forum. You can only list possibilities, and all of those are dependent on individuals experience.


----------



## Luz

Parkers Mom said:


> The original person had a legitimate question, then all you just had to pitch in with your stupid stories about your own pets that no one cares about.


well aren't you a pleasant newbie to the forum? :incazzato:


----------



## Luz

laurenbeautyroom said:


> Hi
> 
> My eldest dog has started constantly licking my other dog. They are both labradors and are 1 and six months. This has just started in the past 36 hours. They would sometimes do this infrequently but for the last 36 hours the eldest of them is just licking him constantly even chasing him to lick him as the little one is trying to get away. He doesn't have any wounds or cuts. He just will not leave him alone and this is unusual behaviour for them. Does anyone have any experience of this??
> 
> Thanks
> Lauren


Is it possible your bitch is coming into season?


----------



## 912142

Parkers Mom said:


> The original person had a legitimate question, then all you just had to pitch in with your stupid stories about your own pets that no one cares about.


Who rattled your cage? Manners cost nothing and if you are not interested then leave by the same door you came in!


----------



## newfiesmum

Parkers Mom said:


> The original person had a legitimate question, then all you just had to pitch in with your stupid stories about your own pets that no one cares about.


And the question was posed nearly four years ago, so I would imagine it has been answered and dealt with by now don't you?

Obviously, you are not familiar with forum etiquette, but relating known incidents of the same behaviour is very useful as it could be a similar cause. If you have joined to cause trouble, which it seems you may well have done, please go and find another passtime as we like to give serious help and discussion here.


----------



## Luz

newfiesmum said:


> *And the question was posed nearly four years ago, so I would imagine it has been answered and dealt with by now don't you?*
> 
> Obviously, you are not familiar with forum etiquette, but relating known incidents of the same behaviour is very useful as it could be a similar cause. If you have joined to cause trouble, which it seems you may well have done, please go and find another passtime as we like to give serious help and discussion here.


Doh! :mad2::mad2::mad2: Must starting reading dates on posts!
*laurenbeautyroom * I do hope your bitch has stopped licking your younger dog with such intensity by now, otherwise I am sure theres not much left of the labrador that was...Chihuahua?...Furball?


----------



## 912142

Luz said:


> Doh! :mad2::mad2::mad2: Must starting reading dates on posts!
> *laurenbeautyroom * I do hope your bitch has stopped licking your younger dog with such intensity by now, otherwise I am sure theres not much left of the labrador that was...Chihuahua?...Furball?


Me too!


----------

